

Ask HN:  Will Windows Phone 7 apps be worse on average than those for iOS? - amichail

From what I understand, it is more difficult to program for iOS than it is for Windows Phone 7.<p>This difficulty acts as a filter to prune out poor developers, thus leaving better ones to build apps.
======
benologist
If there's money to be made then people will churn out high volumes of spammy
little "apps" just like they do on iOS.

The barrier for entry isn't significant for either platform.

